# BROME HAY



## NOAHBUG (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to find out information on Brome hay.
Is there anyone out there who has fed it consistantly ?
Is it good for horses ?
I was searching for, hay for sale, and saw it advertised.
Surfed a long time, looking under Brome hay and nothing
mentioned use, with horses specifically.
So, I joined the forum. Thought it would be educational.

Thanks, Noahbug


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Noahbug,

I've moved this topic to the general forum, I thought you might have more luck in here.
Sorry I've never heard of Brome Hay, but I'm sure another member will have.
Welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it's a type of hay we feed in the states to our horses, i don't feed it to my 2 , you might want to try and look up pm6 grass


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Brome hay is good for smaller animals such as rabbits, guinea pigs etc. although I have never personally used it... as far as horses go I can't see that it would do any harm but on it's own it's benefits aren't all that great --- it is however (apparently) tasty and so it can be used to add variety and flavour to more nutritionally balanced but boring forage. Most people who use it seem to mix it in with alfalfa in varying percentages.


----------



## NOAHBUG (Jun 28, 2007)

THAT MAKES SENSE. SOMETHING TO DILUTE THE HIGH PROTEIN. SOME THAT I SAW FOR SALE WAS MIXED WITH ALFALFA. I WILL KEEP RESEARCHING IT.

THANK YOU.


----------

